# AZ Summit Weather



## catsup948 (Feb 5, 2015)

Doesn't look as cold as it was depicted last week on the GFS.  Friday night will be chilly with negative teens windchill values.  Saturday is going to feel balmy as temps get up into high teens and twenties with cloudiness.  Sunday colder single digits to about 10 with snow showers.  Definitely won't be bluebird but bluebird at Sugarloaf in early February usually means cold!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2015)

Brutally cold yesterday AM! I did 5 first tracks runs (8th chair up) and had to take a break I was so cold.
Got back out and did another 5 or so off King Pine/Skyline before calling it quits...a very satisfying wknd on many levels.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 9, 2015)

It was colder yesterday than Saturday but Friday was brutual.  -21 at Saddleback without windchill.  We bagged at about 11 and got on the road.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2015)

Agreed, Friday was extremely cold even at low elevation Black of Maine. The one saving grace this wknd was good good the glades were and the lack of wind (a rarity for the Loaf)


----------



## Puck it (Feb 9, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Agreed, Friday was extremely cold even at low elevation Black of Maine. The one saving grace this wknd was good good the glades were and the lack of wind (a rarity for the Loaf)



I was skiing with a broken boot on Saturday and did not relaize it until Sunday morning.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I was skiing with a broken boot on Saturday and did not relaize it until Sunday morning.


So your fall on Ripsaw can be forgiven I guess?!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 9, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> So your fall on Ripsaw can be forgiven I guess?!




No that was ice and no energy to recover.  I just went with it.


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Brutally cold yesterday AM! I did 5 first tracks runs (8th chair up) and had to take a break I was so cold.
> Got back out and did another 5 or so off King Pine/Skyline before calling it quits...a very satisfying wknd on many levels.



+1  did two runs during first tracks before we headed into Java Joe's for a coffee and a warmup.  Went back out to Super Quad for two more runs but that was getting insane because of racing - talk about jack asses!  We then warmed up a bit then hit Whiffletree Quad for a long lift line (wait) and that was a cold ride.  Then up King Pine and while skiing down to warm up decided to bag it since the line was brutal at Whiffletree.

Later talked to the Shuttle bus driver and they had 7 charter buses, I counted 15 race team buses and they were parking people in the F lot at 11.



Puck it said:


> No that was ice and no energy to recover.  I just went with it.



Sometimes that is the best thing to do.  The ice spots on Ripsaw were hard to see with the exception of that one drop 2/3rds the way down.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> +1  did two runs during first tracks before we headed into Java Joe's for a coffee and a warmup.  Went back out to Super Quad for two more runs but that was getting insane because of racing - talk about jack asses!  We then warmed up a bit then hit Whiffletree Quad for a long lift line (wait) and that was a cold ride.  Then up King Pine and while skiing down to warm up decided to bag it since the line was brutal at Whiffletree.



Odd, I though the place was pretty empty and was practically ski on all morning I don't recall waiting more than a couple chairs to get on anywhere. Was about 10min late for first tracks, but got 3 runs in and took a break to eat at Dellie's (best breakfast sandwich on the mtn!) then headed back up over to King Pine for a few more runs in Brackett. Warm-up break and back to Superquad, hit up the Kickback glade which was run of the day with tons of leftover soft snow. Wrapped things up at 12:30 and a Bag burger before hitting the road.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 9, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Odd, I though the place was pretty empty and was practically ski on all morning I don't recall waiting more than a couple chairs to get on anywhere. Was about 10min late for first tracks, but got 3 runs in and took a break to eat at Dellie's (best breakfast sandwich on the mtn!) then headed back up over to King Pine for a few more runs in Brackett. Warm-up break and back to Superquad, hit up the Kickback glade which was run of the day with tons of leftover soft snow. Wrapped things up at 12:30 and a Bag burger before hitting the road.



Agreed. The only wait we had was waiting for the Superquad to start loading and on 4th run for Skyline to load. Called it a day after 9 runs and chilled toes.


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2015)

Strangely I felt warmer Friday than Sunday


----------

